# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Summer Survey

## amyb

What books are you reading now and what was the summer of 2010's favorite read.

I am reading the historical 1776 by McCullough who did such a great job with JOHN ADAMS, HERZOG by Saul Bellow, EDEN CLOSE by Anita Shreve, and the last 200 pages of THE MISTS OF AVALON, this is slow going but a a lovely telling of the Camelot saga.

(I have bedroom, den and car books as well as a beach read going for me-too many books, too little time).

----------


## Dennis

I just finished "The Lost City of Z" by David Grann.

Loved it.

Now I'm looking for another "adventure" read.

Suggestions?

----------


## amyb

Hi Dennis, That's usually Mike R's bailiwick-I am sure he can chime in himself with a small list for you.

----------


## andynap

> I just finished "The Lost City of Z" by David Grann.
> 
> Loved it.
> 
> Now I'm looking for another "adventure" read.
> 
> Suggestions?




At JEK suggestion I am reading Where Men Win Glory by Jon Krakauer. Excellent read about Tillman and others glorified by the government as heroes.  I thought Z was good too.

----------


## Dennis

I think I may give this a look:

Over the Edge of the World: Magellans Terrifying Circumnavigation of the Globe
Laurence Bergreen

----------


## amyb

Duh-yesterday's NYT book section had a good review of a book about the Comanche Chief Quanah Parker-I can't swear I spelled it right, and I can not come up with the author's name, but it sounded real good.

----------


## Dennis

> Duh-yesterday's NYT book section had a good review of a book about the Comanche Chief Quanah Parker-I can't swear I spelled it right, and I can not come up with the author's name, but it sounded real good.




iJEK posted about that book. Look 4 posts down.

----------


## JEK

I finished it Saturday. Couldn't put it down.

----------


## MIke R

> I just finished "The Lost City of Z" by David Grann.
> 
> Loved it.
> 
> Now I'm looking for another "adventure" read.
> 
> Suggestions?




yeah I have plenty of suggestions..just be a little more specific..what kind of adventure?

----------


## amyb

Duh-sorry about that Dennis!

----------


## Dennis

Heard anything about this one:

Over the Edge of the World: Magellans Terrifying Circumnavigation of the Globe
Laurence Bergreen

----------


## JEK

You can read a bit of it on The Amazon

----------


## Eddie

Amy- Mists Of Avalon is an old favorite. Bradley also wrote The Firebrand, which is a retelling of the Helen of Troy story.

----------


## JEK

Andy,
You must not be too far into the book.

----------


## MIke R

> Heard anything about this one:
> 
> Over the Edge of the World: Magellans Terrifying Circumnavigation of the Globe
> Laurence Bergreen




yes I have and I stock it and sell it...and everything I hear is good, although I cannot give you a personal vouch

but these adventure novels I can

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Nea...es+of+disaster

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/K2/...?itm=2&USRI=k2

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Izz...&USRI=jon+katz

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Run...&USRI=jon+katz

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/An-...ment+of+mangos

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Don...p+the+carnival

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Cli...untain+clavary

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/A-C...tes+navy+seals

----------


## amyb

Even more embarrassing, I put it on  my reading list after JEK mentioned it. Oops, "sometimers" could be setting in.......

----------


## andynap

> Andy,
> You must not be too far into the book.




100 pages

----------


## Eddie

> Oops, "sometimers" could be setting in.......



Is that like halfheimer's?

----------


## amyb

Yes, they are related for sure

----------

